# Sea squirt skiff



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

got her a few weeks ago...


----------



## jbayley (Aug 9, 2015)

Beautiful boat man


----------



## Gamecock89 (May 30, 2015)

More pic please!!! Cool boat!


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats. A Sea Squirt was my first skiff. Spent a year running it aground all over the Keys in the early 90's but it taught me how to fish the flats.


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

I have to say that the person behind all of this is my amazing girl friend .. she made all this possible ...














Getting a few things for my baby ..


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

Going to put a poling platform .. changing the center console and I have to have a big live well..


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

I was able to get this for a real good price


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

That's my baby ..
Minnkota riptide ipilot 24v 80lb trust 
Garmin echomap chirp 94sv 
And my 30 gallon livewell...


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

One of my good friends growing up had one of these. We caught a lot of fish in it. Once the gas tank was moved forward it was great. He too, had the same livewell in his.


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm selling my 2001 mercury 40hp 2 stroke...or trade for a bigger motor ... any question..message me..


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Can I ask why you are going to a bigger motor?


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Best looking Sea Squirt I've seen! Love mine, but it really is ass heavy.


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

Godzuki86 said:


> Can I ask why you are going to a bigger motor?


I want to go faster ...


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

KnotHome said:


> Best looking Sea Squirt I've seen! Love mine, but it really is ass heavy.


What motor you have on yours


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

2 stroke Yamaha 70 on the 16'. It's a little overkill because of the weight; 50 would probably be ideal.


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

KnotHome said:


> 2 stroke Yamaha 70 on the 16'. It's a little overkill because of the weight; 50 would probably be ideal.


You have a pic


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

This was with the starting battery in the console, trolling motor battery in forward storage, and roughly 40 pounds of food and ice in the cooler. I have since moved the starting battery to forward storage, and the balance is about what you see here. The max rated hp is 60, so it's the same motor, but I know these came standard with a 50. I wouldn't think you'd want any more squat than you already have from looking at your picture.


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

The boat has 2 small livewell on each side onthe back .. .. that day it was full of water that's why the back looks so low..


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

I had a 15' Seastrike with a 55C Yamaha, didn't squat like that at all. Like Capt Gregg, mine was a learner boat as well for Chokoloskee.

I shed a tear or two when she went down the street behind another man's truck!


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

I had the same model as you, sold it middle of last year. I've regretted it every day since.
I also but an I pilot on it and a big HB sideimaging FF. That boat caught fish no matter where I took it.


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

fsae99 said:


> I had the same model as you, sold it middle of last year. I've regretted it every day since.
> I also but an I pilot on it and a big HB sideimaging FF. That boat caught fish no matter where I took it.


Jus throwing it out there I have a 16 Seastrike for sale which is the model I believe to be molded from the Sea Squirt. 

And to the op, nice boat!! Keep it simple
And enjoy !!


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

Forcefed said:


> Jus throwing it out there I have a 16 Seastrike for sale which is the model I believe to be molded from the Sea Squirt.
> 
> And to the op, nice boat!! Keep it simple
> And enjoy !!


Thanks brother .. you have pic of your boat?


----------



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

Here ya go Carlos


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

Forcefed said:


> Here ya go Carlos


Nice


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

Re power my baby with a 2001 90 Yamaha 2 stroke .. let's see how fast it will go


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

That thing is going to fly. Mine would hit 42 on gps when I was running with the a fast current in a river, I only had a 2Cylinder 60HP (really only 45HP). It would run 34 in calm water.

When it gets fully up on the running pad it hauls azz.


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

fsae99 said:


> That thing is going to fly. Mine would hit 42 on gps when I was running with the a fast current in a river, I only had a 2Cylinder 60HP (really only 45HP). It would run 34 in calm water.
> 
> When it gets fully up on the running pad it hauls azz.


Trying to finish it by this weekend


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I wanted one of those so bad years ago . Sweet little boats.


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Apr 9, 2017)

Carlos, how fast did it end up going?


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I wanted one of those so bad years ago . Sweet little boats.


Thanks


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

Ryan Anderson said:


> Carlos, how fast did it end up going?


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

carlos said:


> View attachment 10356


My first run was 43mph ... I had to jack it up about 5 inches ... second run did 47mph and third run was 51 mph .. mind you I have no trim tabs ... with tabs and trimming it right I'll be in the high 50s ... I love it ...


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

carlos said:


> My first run was 43mph ... I had to jack it up about 5 inches ... second run did 47mph and third run was 51 mph .. mind you I have no trim tabs ... with tabs and trimming it right I'll be in the high 50s ... I love it ...


My trim tabs only slow my boat down. They work great for balancing the load.


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

Thinking about redoing my skiff.. anyone knows anything about sea squirt 15.5 also know by VIP marine.


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

Today I started my project stripping and removing floor and all going to leave it at a bare Hull. When all finished it will be composite. Coosa divinycell


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

Can anyone give any info about closing up the tunnel hull .


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

The hull has a tunnel?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2020)

BassFlats said:


> The hull has a tunnel?


I think he is talking about the area between the sponsons, no tunnel here


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

Soon will be picking up coosa board for the transom,stringers and bulkhead.


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)

What’s going on... update on the project..


----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## carlos (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Bugout1 (Jul 5, 2021)

Any new progress?


----------



## gilligan (Aug 31, 2021)

Hey guys

any history on the squirts and VIP Marine ?? Ive got an 86 15' Sea Squirt


----------



## Bugout1 (Jul 5, 2021)

gilligan said:


> Hey guys
> 
> any history on the squirts and VIP Marine ?? Ive got an 86 15' Sea Squirt
> 
> ...


Id like to know a little more about them too. Iv got a 1990with a 30hp Nissan 4 stroke EFI and love it. PO re-did the floors and casing deck and im assuming took out the gas tank because its now in the rear bilge. were is your gas tank located?


----------



## gilligan (Aug 31, 2021)

Bugout1 said:


> Id like to know a little more about them too. Iv got a 1990with a 30hp Nissan 4 stroke EFI and love it. PO re-did the floors and casing deck and im assuming took out the gas tank because its now in the rear bilge. were is your gas tank located?


Hey Bug , mines in the same place rear bilge , batteries are under the console.


----------



## Bugout1 (Jul 5, 2021)

gilligan said:


> Hey Bug , mines in the same place rear bilge , batteries are under the console.


I gotcha - I just didnt see it in the pictures. Does yours tend to sit heavy in the rear? I was hoping that originally it had a floor mounted tank. If it did I was going to remove the entire deck, make a large casting deck and make room in the fore deck for batteries and a fish box, and mount a 12 gallon tank under the floor under the console but there may not be room under the console. Might be a waste of time.


----------



## gilligan (Aug 31, 2021)

Did some wire management along with a new battery bank and connection


----------



## gilligan (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## gilligan (Aug 31, 2021)

Battery switch too


----------



## fletcptdawg (Jun 20, 2014)

sweet


----------



## Nattybluedread (Dec 12, 2021)

Sea Squirt went on to become Seastrike boats. It was built in Miami by a family-owned business run by the matriarch, Roseanne. From all accounts she was a ball buster but knew the business very well and built a very solid boat, I know the stringers were foam filled fiberglass and not sure if any wood went into the boat. The story I heard was the designer of the bigger hulls was from Seacraft. She sold the company around 2003 and the build quality went in shitter.


----------



## Chrishaglerr (9 mo ago)

Don't mean to revive an old thread but do you happen to know what size and type of hatch you used for that center console? I have the same boat and the previous owner used snaps and a piece of fabric to keep it "closed" but obviously not closed to rain. Needs to be a removeable hatch as the seat is right behind where the door would fall.


----------



## gilligan (Aug 31, 2021)

Chrishaglerr said:


> Don't mean to revive an old thread but do you happen to know what size and type of hatch you used for that center console? I have the same boat and the previous owner used snaps and a piece of fabric to keep it "closed" but obviously not closed to rain. Needs to be a removable hatch as the seat is right behind where the door would fall.
> View attachment 201424



I used Hinges on a double door , I can get you some measurements if you like


----------

